# Help me identify



## Rangerjoe2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Guys,

Need some help, looking at driving 6 hours to possibly buy a south bend lathe next Monday.  The guy doesn't know a lot about it other than it is in really good shape.  He says the bed ways are in good shape with little to no wear as you can still see the original machine marks in them.  The rest of the machine is clean as well.  The serial number on the machine is 122654.  Can any one tell me anymore about this machine based on that number?  I know it's a long shot but I thought I'd try.  If its what he says the price is great.  Thanks for your help.

Joe


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Shawn.  I was at that site earlier today.  I've got so much angizity waiting to go see this thing it's killing me!  I sold my grizzley this past fall and have been going though with drawl!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 24, 2013)

Rangerjoe2 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need some help, looking at driving 6 hours to possibly buy a south bend lathe next Monday.  The guy doesn't know a lot about it other than it is in really good shape.  He says the bed ways are in good shape with little to no wear as you can still see the original machine marks in them.  The rest of the machine is clean as well.  The serial number on the machine is 122654.  Can any one tell me anymore about this machine based on that number?  I know it's a long shot but I thought I'd try.  If its what he says the price is great.  Thanks for your help.
> 
> Joe


you can register your lathes' serial number on that same site, it may help someone else some day
http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
thanks!


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Once I get the info on the lathe I will post.

Joe


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I found a different lathe than the one I posted about.  It a S.B. 13x40 with cam loc spindle.  Sooooooo...I bought it!  Going to pick it up on Monday.  I'll post pics and info as soon as I can.  It's really nice to be a lathe owner again!


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 28, 2013)

Joe your going to love that 13" South Bend. I have one it is a 1953 and it does a good job I also have a 1953 LeBlond Regal that I hardly use because the S.B. will take a bigger cut.

Paul


----------

